# Girls, you are not gonna believe this.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I am trying, finally, to fix that shelf that fell in the laundry room closet. This is where DH and I hang all our clothes. After I took every blessed thing out of the closet and off the shelf, I found the problem. Some neon genius has it put up on cleats. Great for reinforcement. Problem is? Only ONE screw on each end to hold it up!!!! Also-NO CLEATS on other side of panelling to support the weight. Just the panelling itself! GRRRRR. What should be a 10 minute fix is about to become a major construction job. I can just feel it.

And, as long as we are all being amazed, DH is cleaning the bedroom. !!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

LOL , I dont think I have ever completed what seemed like a 10 minute job in only 10 minutes. It always seems like a simple little project when you start then complications arise...always something else that needs fixing, something breaks while your fixing it, something needs to be cleaned, repaired, rearanged, or rewired. 

At least when your done with the shelf youll know it was done right.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I'm with you, Sumer. Our motto around here is "nothing's ever simple, is it?"


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Story of my life!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, it took me about 20 minutes to fix it, as soon as I figured out exactly what was needed. Total cost? $0!!!! I had several brackets for laundry room shelving already purchased, I just repurposed some of them. After all, it's still the laundry room. Just a different spot. There are now 4 heavy duty brackets holding up a good solid shelf. 2 of the brackets have hooks on the front where the closet rod can lay. The ends are contained with little wooden dowel brackets from a rod in the bedroom that is no longer in use. It is now very well supported and the shelf will now support my entire family history project without falling on my head. I even got my slide projector up there! 

Can't wait to get everything hung back up. My laundry room is currently stacked all over my living room and I can't stand it. There is nowhere to sit with my morning coffee! Thankfully, the plumbing will be done today and it will all go back into a nice neat laundry room. 

I get points for self control, too. After I had everything out of the closet, I looked at the empty closet and said to myself "this is the perfect time to paint in there." Then I looked around for paint and couldnt' find any more!!!! So the closet is not getting painted today!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Family history projects can be expansive - that must be some shelf!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Congrats on a quick fix!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Christine~

A good deal of my family history project is saved on Cd-rom. the family is just so large that having it all on paper was prohibitive. I've even scanned all the supporting documentation, photos of headstones, old family photos, etc. At our next reunion for my mother's side of the family, I am asking some of the older family members who are still living to identify some pix and add stories about the persons in them. My cousin Allen has been an amazing source of information for the Kitchen side of the family. My husband's family is determined not be tracked at the moment. I have him only back 2 generations! My mother's side I have some back as far as the 1500's. 

You guys should see this laundry room now! I got the plumbing re-routed today, and hung another shelf on the long wall of the room for laundry supplies at one end and school supplies at the other. (very useful, as it runs right above my desk. There is room for my filing cabinet, I can move the cat dishes in here, and my DD is finally sorting out her stuff from the closet. By the end of the day tomorrow, the curtains will be washed and rehung and I can say the room is done!! YAY!!!

Next project-get rid of the dresser in the master bedroom and install the entertainment center for our tv and stereo. That should be finished by tuesday, if all goes well. YAY again! More floor space in the bedroom. (not to be used to store dirty laundry either..........lol)


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn ~ Oh, my. I just don't know what to say...........

YOU ARE ON FIRE, GIRL!!!! 

Look at what you've done these past few weeks! What an inspiration you are.

Sheesh, I gotta hop in bed and get enough sleep to keep up with the cleaning goddess tomorrow!  

There is *another* basement project in the works, but I'll post about it when it's finished (hopefully) tomorrow!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, this is so cool! Congratulations on the new laundry room, and getting the closet shelf fixed! i'm gladd things are going well for you!

Hope you don't mind that I am living vicariously through your cleaning/organizing efforts!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Not at all. Take today and catch up. I won't be doing a darn thing except schoolwork, and even that is going to be at a minimum. I hurt myself bad yesterday, helping to push our car out of the mud and get it turned around to hook up and tow. Then the blasted tow strap broke, so it still sits there. Can barely even lift my arms today, and I knew it was coming when I agreed to help with the car. Oh, well. Maybe today is a good day to draw out garden plans or something. It won't be a total loss.

I love that you all keep referring to me as the cleaning goddess! I used to have a t-shirt that stated I was a domestic goddess. Really, it's so far off the mark. This is the most cleaning I have done in years. I just finally feel good physically and have had enough of the clutter emotionally! I hit the end of my rope, and decided to swing on the knot, is all!! What I'm doing now with the housework is really just another form of prepping! I'm "saving" my good weather to work outdoors in, so I'm using this nasty cold weather to do the "spring" stuff. Now, my house will really welcome spring, and I can really enjoy it. The way I used to as a child-outdoors and getting dirty!!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

We worked outside yesterday getting cleaned up for the big Easter to-do here this weekend. (Today is rainy, so yesterday was a good day to do it!)Then while Lance replaced the tarp on the rabbit pen, I planted in the garden. Spinach and lettuce, carrots, beets, radishes, onions and potatoes. While I was crawling around on my hands and knees finishing up the potates Lance walked by and said "Are you happy?", and I said YES! He just laughed and went on - he knows I love playing in the dirt!

Today we were going to take the boys to Science Museum Oklahoma, but Lance was called for overtime - don't know if it will be 2 hours or until tomorrow morning, but he went ahead and took it. So I'm inside, finishing my cup of coffee and going to clean the living/dining room and hopefully the kitchen while he's gone.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Christine, that's my kind of fun! Nothin' better than playin' in the dirt.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Christine* - Ooooh, you planted. Verrrry cool. I am very excited about the garden this year, but I think it is probably wise to wait until the snow had actually, like, *melted* before I do anything.  But I did spend a little time outside today. I think we are almost into mud season... I just looooove zipping up the dirt driveway and driving through the schloop. Mud looks so cool all over my truck!


----------

